# komischer schriftfehler



## Beatmouse (10. August 2005)

Also zuersteinmal:ich weiss nicht ob ich hier mit meiner Frage richtig bin.Wenn nicht tut es mir wirklich leid und verschiebt mich dann bitte 

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Also ich hab nach Monaten mal wieder angefangen an meiner Page zu basteln.Mache das ab jetzt aber nicht mehr von meinem eigenen Computer aus sondern von dem meines Freundes.
Das Problem ist jetzt dass bei ihm die schrift total verschwommen angezeigt wird.Bei Freunden von mir und auf meinem eigenen Pc wird sie komischerweise richtig angezeigt.Er benutzt IE 6 wie ich auch.Und auch über seinen aol explorer sieht es so merkwürdig aus.Ich hab nun schon so viele Sachen ausprobiert und nix klappt.Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei diesem Problem weiterhelfen oder wisst zumindest woran es liegen könnte,bin echt verzweifelt  danke im vorraus!

Hier ist übrigens ein bild http://peculiarly.org/screen.bmp

Jasmin


----------



## blub89 (10. August 2005)

hallo,

das kann an der Herzeinstellung seines Monitors liegen (eventuell zu hoch). Wenn du uns einen link zur seite geben würdest könnte man eine genauere Diagnose stellen.

Gruß blub89


----------



## Beatmouse (10. August 2005)

Naja aber wenns an der monitoreinstellung liegt dann frag ich mich wieso alle anderen homepages bei ihm normal angezeigt werden.nur bei meiner sieht die schrift so komisch aus.weiss nicht ob ich irgendwie im html code nen fehler eingebaut habe oder so aber ich habe eigentlich schon alles gründlich durchsucht und hab keine ahnung worans liegen könnte

http://peculiarly.org


----------



## Maik (10. August 2005)

Im Quelltext der *index.htm* sind mir auf den ersten Blick folgende Fehler aufgefallen:


Es fehlt eine Doctype-Deklaration für das HTML-Dokument, wie z.B. HTML 4.01 Transitional.



```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
```

Doppeltes *<body>*-Element.



```
<BODY bgcolor="#ffffff" scroll="no" background="nix.gif" LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>

<BODY BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
```

 Attribut-Werte werden innerhalb von *" "* notiert. Ausserdem sollten Tags und Attribute, wie z.B. <body> und leftmargin, klein geschrieben werden, Stichwort XHTML.



```
<BODY BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
```

Eine ID darf in einem Dokument / einer Seite nur einmal vergeben werden, du hast 4 DIVs die gleiche ID *#main* gegeben.



```
<div id="main" style="position: absolute; width: 423; height: 273; z-index: 1; left: 0; top: 0">
<IFRAME border="0" frameborder="0"
NAME="main" 
SRC="main.html" scrolling="auto"
style="filter:chroma(color=#EEEEEE)" style="position:absolute; top:140; left:400; border-width:1px; border-style:nix; border-color:#E90080"
width="230" 
height="290">

<div id="main" style="position: absolute; width: 199; height: 200; z-index: 1; left: 0; top: 0">
<IFRAME border="0" frameborder="0"
NAME="buttons" 
SRC="buttons.html" scrolling="no"
style="filter:chroma(color=#EEEEEE)" style="position:absolute; top:440; left:130; border-width:1px; border-style:nix; border-color:#E90080"
width="340" 
height="50">

<div id="main" style="position: absolute; width: 423; height: 273; z-index: 1; left: 0; top: 0">
<IFRAME border="0" frameborder="0"
NAME="ton" 
SRC="ton.html" scrolling="no"
style="filter:chroma(color=#EEEEEE)" style="position:absolute; top:55; left:420; border-width:1px; border-style:nix; border-color:#E90080"
width="50" 
height="50">

<div id="main" style="position: absolute; width: 423; height: 273; z-index: 1; left: 0; top: 0">
<IFRAME border="0" frameborder="0"
NAME="counter" 
SRC="counter.html" scrolling="no"
style="filter:chroma(color=#EEEEEE)" style="position:absolute; top:0; left:0; border-width:1px; border-style:nix; border-color:#E90080"
width="80" 
height="50">
```

In den style-Attributen der DIVs und iFrames fehlt die PX-Einheit für die CSS-Eigenschaften *top, left, width, height*, deren Wert grösser als 0 ist - wie z.B.:



```
<div id="main" style="position: absolute; width: 423px; height: 273px; z-index: 1; left: 0; top:0">
<IFRAME border="0" frameborder="0" NAME="main" SRC="main.html" scrolling="auto" style="filter:chroma(color=#EEEEEE)" style="position:absolute; top:140px; left:400px; border-width:1px; border-style:nix; border-color:#E90080" width="230" height="290">
```


Der W3C-Validator gibt zu dem Dokument noch weitere Fehlermeldungen aus -> Result for http://peculiarly.org/ - W3C Markup Validator


Hm, in der *main.html* stecken ja auch Fehler ....   :suspekt: 


Keine Doctype-Angabe
Kein *<body>* -Element
2-fach eingesetztes JavaScript mit gleichem Code


```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--

function SymError()
{
  return true;
}

window.onerror = SymError;

var SymRealWinOpen = window.open;

function SymWinOpen(url, name, attributes)
{
  return (new Object());
}

window.open = SymWinOpen;

//-->
</script>

<script language="JavaScript">
<!--

function SymError()
{
  return true;
}

window.onerror = SymError;

var SymRealWinOpen = window.open;

function SymWinOpen(url, name, attributes)
{
  return (new Object());
}

window.open = SymWinOpen;

//-->
</script>
```

12-fach eingesetztes JavaScript mit gleichem Code


```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var SymRealOnLoad;
var SymRealOnUnload;

function SymOnUnload()
{
  window.open = SymWinOpen;
  if(SymRealOnUnload != null)
     SymRealOnUnload();
}

function SymOnLoad()
{
  if(SymRealOnLoad != null)
     SymRealOnLoad();
  window.open = SymRealWinOpen;
  SymRealOnUnload = window.onunload;
  window.onunload = SymOnUnload;
}

SymRealOnLoad = window.onload;
window.onload = SymOnLoad;

//-->
</script>


<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var SymRealOnLoad;
var SymRealOnUnload;

function SymOnUnload()
{
  window.open = SymWinOpen;
  if(SymRealOnUnload != null)
     SymRealOnUnload();
}

function SymOnLoad()
{
  if(SymRealOnLoad != null)
     SymRealOnLoad();
  window.open = SymRealWinOpen;
  SymRealOnUnload = window.onunload;
  window.onunload = SymOnUnload;
}

SymRealOnLoad = window.onload;
window.onload = SymOnLoad;

//-->
</script>


<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var SymRealOnLoad;
var SymRealOnUnload;

function SymOnUnload()
{
  window.open = SymWinOpen;
  if(SymRealOnUnload != null)
     SymRealOnUnload();
}

function SymOnLoad()
{
  if(SymRealOnLoad != null)
     SymRealOnLoad();
  window.open = SymRealWinOpen;
  SymRealOnUnload = window.onunload;
  window.onunload = SymOnUnload;
}

SymRealOnLoad = window.onload;
window.onload = SymOnLoad;

//-->
</script>


<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var SymRealOnLoad;
var SymRealOnUnload;

function SymOnUnload()
{
  window.open = SymWinOpen;
  if(SymRealOnUnload != null)
     SymRealOnUnload();
}

function SymOnLoad()
{
  if(SymRealOnLoad != null)
     SymRealOnLoad();
  window.open = SymRealWinOpen;
  SymRealOnUnload = window.onunload;
  window.onunload = SymOnUnload;
}

SymRealOnLoad = window.onload;
window.onload = SymOnLoad;

//-->
</script>


<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var SymRealOnLoad;
var SymRealOnUnload;

function SymOnUnload()
{
  window.open = SymWinOpen;
  if(SymRealOnUnload != null)
     SymRealOnUnload();
}

function SymOnLoad()
{
  if(SymRealOnLoad != null)
     SymRealOnLoad();
  window.open = SymRealWinOpen;
  SymRealOnUnload = window.onunload;
  window.onunload = SymOnUnload;
}

SymRealOnLoad = window.onload;
window.onload = SymOnLoad;

//-->
</script>


<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var SymRealOnLoad;
var SymRealOnUnload;

function SymOnUnload()
{
  window.open = SymWinOpen;
  if(SymRealOnUnload != null)
     SymRealOnUnload();
}

function SymOnLoad()
{
  if(SymRealOnLoad != null)
     SymRealOnLoad();
  window.open = SymRealWinOpen;
  SymRealOnUnload = window.onunload;
  window.onunload = SymOnUnload;
}

SymRealOnLoad = window.onload;
window.onload = SymOnLoad;

//-->
</script>


<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var SymRealOnLoad;
var SymRealOnUnload;

function SymOnUnload()
{
  window.open = SymWinOpen;
  if(SymRealOnUnload != null)
     SymRealOnUnload();
}

function SymOnLoad()
{
  if(SymRealOnLoad != null)
     SymRealOnLoad();
  window.open = SymRealWinOpen;
  SymRealOnUnload = window.onunload;
  window.onunload = SymOnUnload;
}

SymRealOnLoad = window.onload;
window.onload = SymOnLoad;

//-->
</script>


<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var SymRealOnLoad;
var SymRealOnUnload;

function SymOnUnload()
{
  window.open = SymWinOpen;
  if(SymRealOnUnload != null)
     SymRealOnUnload();
}

function SymOnLoad()
{
  if(SymRealOnLoad != null)
     SymRealOnLoad();
  window.open = SymRealWinOpen;
  SymRealOnUnload = window.onunload;
  window.onunload = SymOnUnload;
}

SymRealOnLoad = window.onload;
window.onload = SymOnLoad;

//-->
</script>


<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var SymRealOnLoad;
var SymRealOnUnload;

function SymOnUnload()
{
  window.open = SymWinOpen;
  if(SymRealOnUnload != null)
     SymRealOnUnload();
}

function SymOnLoad()
{
  if(SymRealOnLoad != null)
     SymRealOnLoad();
  window.open = SymRealWinOpen;
  SymRealOnUnload = window.onunload;
  window.onunload = SymOnUnload;
}

SymRealOnLoad = window.onload;
window.onload = SymOnLoad;

//-->
</script>


<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var SymRealOnLoad;
var SymRealOnUnload;

function SymOnUnload()
{
  window.open = SymWinOpen;
  if(SymRealOnUnload != null)
     SymRealOnUnload();
}

function SymOnLoad()
{
  if(SymRealOnLoad != null)
     SymRealOnLoad();
  window.open = SymRealWinOpen;
  SymRealOnUnload = window.onunload;
  window.onunload = SymOnUnload;
}

SymRealOnLoad = window.onload;
window.onload = SymOnLoad;

//-->
</script>


<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var SymRealOnLoad;
var SymRealOnUnload;

function SymOnUnload()
{
  window.open = SymWinOpen;
  if(SymRealOnUnload != null)
     SymRealOnUnload();
}

function SymOnLoad()
{
  if(SymRealOnLoad != null)
     SymRealOnLoad();
  window.open = SymRealWinOpen;
  SymRealOnUnload = window.onunload;
  window.onunload = SymOnUnload;
}

SymRealOnLoad = window.onload;
window.onload = SymOnLoad;

//-->
</script>


<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var SymRealOnLoad;
var SymRealOnUnload;

function SymOnUnload()
{
  window.open = SymWinOpen;
  if(SymRealOnUnload != null)
     SymRealOnUnload();
}

function SymOnLoad()
{
  if(SymRealOnLoad != null)
     SymRealOnLoad();
  window.open = SymRealWinOpen;
  SymRealOnUnload = window.onunload;
  window.onunload = SymOnUnload;
}

SymRealOnLoad = window.onload;
window.onload = SymOnLoad;

//-->
</script>
```

[editpost 21:18]

Was das Schriftbild angeht, so würde ich die Schriftgrösse grösser (als bislang 7pt) skalieren und die Angabe zur Schriftart 'Verdana' mit der generischen Schriftfamilie sans-serif (ohne Serifen) ergänzen. Auf diese 'typengleiche' Schriftart kann der Browser dann ausweichen, wenn auf einem System (PC) die von dir gewählten Schriftarten 'Verdana' und ' Trebuchet MS' nicht installiert / vorhanden sind. So, wie es wohl bei deinem Freund der Fall ist -> siehe dein geposteter Screenshot.


```
body	
{	
font-family: verdana, sans-serif; 
}
```
[/editpost]


----------



## Dr Dau (11. August 2005)

Hallo!

Bei mir (Mozilla/Opera) wird die Seite genauso wie bei Michael angezeigt.... nämlich richtig.
Warum richtig?
Na, weil Du die DIV-Boxen mit absolute top/left 0 positioniert hast. 
Und in der index.html gehört es so auch nicht (<body> muss da weg):

```
<HTML>
<BODY>
<HEAD>
```
Diverse andere Fehler und den Validator hat Michael ja schon erwähnt.
Also das ganze nochmal gründlich überarbeiten.
Ansonsten kann ich dir noch mit auf den Weg geben, nicht alles was der IE "richtig" anzeigt, ist nicht unbedingt richtig. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

